# Connecting a dvd recorder to a surround sound system



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi everone,
this is my first post so please be patient.I have an Mitsubishi black diamond home entertainment system, and have just purchased a Sony dvd recorder, I want to use the Sony player to watch dvd with surround sound,but i don`t know how to connect the Sony player to me Mitsubishi surround center.Hope I have explained my problem correctly,any suggestions?:whew:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: connecting a dvd recorder to a surround sound system*

First of all ... Welcome to the forum ...:wave:



paulie wallnuts said:


> Hi everone,
> this is my first post so please be patient.I have an Mitsubishi black diamond home entertainment system, and have just purchased a Sony dvd recorder, I want to use the Sony player to watch dvd with surround sound,but i don`t know how to connect the Sony player to me Mitsubishi surround center.Hope I have explained my problem correctly,any suggestions?:whew:


Can you post the model number??? ...we need to see the specifications to give you suggestions :yes:
Please list all component you want to hook up (models numbers will be excellent) :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: connecting a dvd recorder to a surround sound system*

Sony dvd recorder RDR-GX350, Mitsubishi BLACK DIAMOND home entertainment system MD68HCS, is that any help?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: connecting a dvd recorder to a surround sound system*



paulie wallnuts said:


> Sony dvd recorder RDR-GX350, Mitsubishi BLACK DIAMOND home entertainment system MD68HCS, is that any help?


I just did a search online and couldn't find anything :scratch: ...can you post a picture or describe what connection options do you have??? ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: connecting a dvd recorder to a surround sound system*

the mitsubishi model is MD68HCS


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Liam,

You'll need to give us a link to a manual for the Mitsubishi in order for us to help. Both the links you provided above were for the DVD player.

That said, the typical DVD connection would be connect the digital out (optical or coax) to the home entertainment system for playing DVDs. For recording, red/white RCAs outputs from the home entertainment system to DVD recorder inputs. For video, use the connections that both components have - composite (yellow RCA), S-video or component (red, green blue RCA). 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

